# Weeride buying in Canada



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

Where can I find a front-mounted WeeRide bike seat for my girl? I have found them at several online sites in the States, but I can't find them online in Canada.

Any help?

Trin.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

I think I saw something like that at Canadian Tire over the weekend. Not sure of the brand name though.

Good luck!


----------



## Jes'sBeth (Aug 30, 2004)

I haven't heard good reviews of them (we've been trying to figure out our biking stuff for this summer...) I hear that they really interfere with your legs as you cycle making everything pretty unstable.

There are a couple of front mounted seats on the market that are a better bet... (fair warning, I've only been looking around and have not used any of these seats! We have a trailer and now a trail-a-bike) One is the ibert and there are a couple from Europe as well. I've also heard about the Bobike one that people seem to like. We have a trailer and I feel very very comfortable having my children in that. I'm not so comfortable with my children in a seat mounted on my bike. I've taken a few tumbles on my bike and I can anticipate them and it still hurt! I can't imagine the forces on my kids!

Anyway... all that to say, go visit your local independent bike store and talk to the cyclists there especially if they're parents and see what they were/are using. I believe you have some great cycling shops near you (PM me if you want some ideas on shops)


----------



## prettymatty (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I saw this at Toys R Us over the weekend!


----------

